
FreeBSD 500% if_bridge Performance Improvement - tofaz
https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/blog/500-if_bridge-performance-improvement/
======
9wzYQbTYsAIc
> Through clever use of concurrency, epoch (9) allows the safe use of
> protected data structures without acquiring a lock (either a mutex or a
> read/write lock) at all.

